# 1959 Schwinn Tiger W/steering Wheel ??



## Kato (Jul 23, 2016)

Found this listed on E-Bay..........I've seen the steering wheels on muscle bikes but never like this ??
Interesting but is it legit / rare ??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Schwin...030505?hash=item4b04ad8f69:g:kQoAAOSw-FZXkhXY


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 23, 2016)

That looks cool. It usually was paired with the two chain two sprocket accessory!!!  Just kidding.  The steering wheel accessory is pretty common but don't recall seeing it in a color, usually all chrome. Also dig the Brody knob.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 23, 2016)

looks like someone was going for the chopper thing.wheel is pretty cool.chopped rear fender,non Schwinn racks.dig the manual 2 speed.


----------



## Parnold (Jul 23, 2016)

Talked to the guy earlier said it was a repop didn't mention for what bike. Hope that helps


----------

